# Some custom Work on My Bro's 03-Spec



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

http://www.sounddomain.com/id/b15arsenal


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Really feelin all the carbon accents, especially the engine & fuse covers. Car looks tight. Keep it up, man.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i love that carbon accent theme.. i wish i could figure how to work it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> i love that carbon accent theme.. i wish i could figure how to work it.


I have to Agree with that!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

tighty! do they make c/f door sill OR pillars for b-14 by any chance. or any aftermarket pillars or door sills???
i've always wondered after seeing my bud's civic.

i like where hes goin with this car. but that's enough c/f. anymore could be an overkill.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I THINK I AM THE ONLY ONE,*

I have the templates for the 200, and I need to make some more for the B15 and Sentra. But I can make those for anyone who is interested.... As well as the fuse covers or any other Custom Ideas you guys can bring to the table....


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

That is one clean ass looking B15 there. Very nice yet simple.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

how did you put that nismo logo on the headrest?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, I've riden in that car 

Mike, you may want to let him know.
He has aluminum splitters, not canards.

you guys should redo those with carbon fiber


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

We like them alum to match the rims and we did not want to overdo the C/F. Logo on the head rest? I work at an ebroidery silkscreen shop that specializes in doing stuff like that.....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually.. mike (scorchin) what i'd like to seen done, is carbon fiber fabric made to fit in the door fabric, the rear passenger's fabric on the inside of the car.. then fabric made to overlay the seat.. i want to find C/F fabric to fit that.. im going to embroider my seats in CF in the center. and the rear's too... and a C/F rear deck with 8" subwoofer in the center, and 2x 6x9's all drilled out and ready to be installed.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

good to see you on the boards mike, haven't seen you since you started my project!!! i may need a metal shift bootring customized to replace the plastic one since im not satisfied with the ractice shirt bott fitment. i still want to use the boot, i just want a ring that is the same shape. get back to me if youre interested!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*XY.....*

Sending you pics of it primmered before I get a good layer of paint on it and mold it. The fabric for holy needs to be treated so that it does not pull apart and screw up the weeve. I can do that for you and it is expensive @ about 75$ a yard by I think 48"or 52"..... Not cheap and it will take about 3 1/2 Yard by the width to cover the center of the front and rear seats as well as the deck lid. P.S. I already have My deck lid and door Fabric panels, Shift boot, ebrake Boot, already done.... So I do Know what I am doing....


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Make those for the B14 Sentra and you have a buyer right here.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

pc080189 said:


> *Make those for the B14 Sentra and you have a buyer right here. *



Email Me! I can make a template in less than a week with my mother in laws sentra..... I already have the template and have made a few for the 200..... If you want it made I can do it!!!!! I am getting a Garage at the end of the month and am planning on strickly doing custom work for the imports. So Please speak up!


[email protected]


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> *Email Me! I can make a template in less than a week with my mother in laws sentra..... I already have the template and have made a few for the 200..... If you want it made I can do it!!!!! I am getting a Garage at the end of the month and am planning on strickly doing custom work for the imports. So Please speak up!
> 
> 
> [email protected] *


This sounds too damn good. I'll have some ideas coming your way soon. Those fuse lid covers for the engine would be jive cool for the B14's.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I HAVE ALREADY DONE IT FOR MINE!~!!!*

Let me know?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oohh, ooh, me too!!!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hrmm so how much would you say it would cost to get enough to cover the seats only?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Mike, post some pictures of the stuff you have in CF, in your interior. I think you would have alot of us even more interested then we already are.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Do A search!!!!!*



Equivocal said:


> *Mike, post some pictures of the stuff you have in CF, in your interior. I think you would have alot of us even more interested then we already are. *


I have been all over this board for about 4 years and I am sure there is plenty to see. 

syndicate_bro
scorchn200sx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey mike

any pix of the fenders?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*No pics Yet....*

I dont want to take pics till they are test fitted and primmered. I need to talk to you anyways about some new heads and corners, My insides of my crystals melted out because the guy who I baught them off of use a high watt bulb.... email me.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

email sent mike


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

WHOOPSY, I did not want to post that pic!!!!!!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oh, i was gonna ask about those fenders. the ones made for a b-15 right? man those are sweet.
im definately interested in c/f ones when their done
mike, i've got some ideas.
i doubt i could afford it but is it possible to do a complete dash, center console and door panels in carbon fiber or painted f/g?
i was thinkin of just paintin the whole thing but i want it to last. i dunno if it would be worth it to paint fiberglass, when i could just paint the pieces with the method sean used, but all carbon fiber would be cool. then some white upholstry  i know it would be $$$out of my reach though


----------

